# Didier Super dans les inrocks !



## JPTK (30 Juin 2004)

J'avais dit qu'il deviendrait célèbre !    :love:


----------



## Amok (30 Juin 2004)

Ca donne hyper envie!  :affraid:  :mouais:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca donne hyper envie!  :affraid:  :mouais:



d'acheter un Levi's  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> d'acheter un Levi's  :love:


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2004)

Il est pas là pour donner envie le garçon, moi je l'aime, je vais me marier avec lui  :style:  :love: 

C'est pas le loft ici !    :rateau:


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ... je vais me marier avec lui  :style:  :love:


benh va a begle pour ça on a un moustachu qui s'est spécialisé


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> benh va a begle pour ça on a un moustachu qui s'est spécialisé



pour info, supermoquette est suisse, pas belge ...


----------



## Fulvio (30 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> benh va a begle pour ça on a un moustachu qui s'est spécialisé


 Pourquoi aller à Bègles ? Il y a plein de moustachus spécialisés, sur ce forum


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi aller à Bègles ? Il y a plein de moustachus spécialisés, sur ce forum


parce qu'ils ne sont pas maire


----------



## KARL40 (30 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas le loft ici !  :rateau:


Excellent ton "témoignage" du compteur du barron   

Sinon, c'est Super pour Didier !! :rateau: :rateau: 

Ok je sors ....


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> pour info, supermoquette est suisse, pas belge ...


saint maclou priez pour nous


----------



## nato kino (30 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Il est pas là pour donner envie le garçon, moi je l'aime, je vais me marier avec lui  :style:  :love:



Félicitations !! Tous mes voeux blablabla etc.  :rose:


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Excellent ton "témoignage" du compteur du barron
> 
> Sinon, c'est Super pour Didier !! :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> Ok je sors ....





Merci à toi, merci pour lui, j'espère que nos enfants seront beaux.


----------



## Policier Moustachu (30 Juin 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi aller à Bègles ? Il y a plein de moustachus spécialisés, sur ce forum


 on me cause ? :love: :love: :love:


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2004)

Policier Moustachu a dit:
			
		

> on me cause ? :love: :love: :love:


aïe les  flics  :affraid:  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## molgow (30 Juin 2004)

Je vous conseille vivement de découvrir sa musique ou plutôt ses paroles, car pour paraphraser un article de presse : "Didier Super est tellement nul qu'il frise le génie."

Quelques petites phrases tirées de ses chansons pour vous donner envie de le connaître :

"Les chambres à gaz pour tout ces fumiers de racistes!"
"les pauvres, arrêtez de vous plaindre, vous gâchez le bonheur des riches!"
"t'es resté honnête avec les gens alors que t'es le seul garagiste à 30 bornes à la ronde... eh ben t'es con !"


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

c'est qui ce beauf   ??


----------



## molgow (30 Juin 2004)

va jeter un coup d'oeil par là ..

http://www.didiersuper.fr.st/


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

rectification : mais quel beauf !!!


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je vous conseille vivement de découvrir sa musique ou plutôt ses paroles, car pour paraphraser un article de presse : "Didier Super est tellement nul qu'il frise le génie."
> 
> Quelques petites phrases tirées de ses chansons pour vous donner envie de le connaître :
> 
> ...



Et surtout :

"Les meufs comme toi ça joue les princesses mais si j'te casse les bras t'sais plus passer les vitesses"

"Les meufs comme toi c'est bien connu, il faut vous faire marrer pour vous défoncer le cu.... faire l'amouuuuuuuuur"

"Et puis y a les martiens y vont nous j'ter des boules des feux, exprès pour que ça nous brûle, et puis y a le lapin géant, bouffeur de planète, y bouffe des planètes alors que y a des gens dessus et du coup c'est pas très malin de sa part..."  :love: 

"ma soeur si j'en aurais une elle serait plus belle"

"arrête de la péter parce que tu roules en 106, t'as fait voir tes seins à ton père pour qu'il te la paye"

"Les pauvres ils font aucun effort pour devenir riche"

"Les pauvres quand ils jouent au loto ils réfléchissent même pas à c'qui cochent"


 :love: 

Ca si c'est pas de la philo je sais pas ce que c'est et c'est tant mieux ! 

Enfin, c'est toujours mieux à écouter qu'à lire.

L'album est dispo un peu partout, c'est un truc de fou et dire que sur un BMX il est encore plus taré et aussi doué !  :rateau:


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2004)

ch'l'accin d'ché mi ch'o in vré plaisir !!!


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2004)

Miss Betteraves en 92 !!!!! LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL

putain comment il connait ma vie lui !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


MDRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


AAAAAAAAaaaaaa_arrrrrrrrrrrggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh_ :love:

miss betteraves !!!!!!!!! mais c'est moiiiiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :love: :love:


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2004)

désolé... mais ce "vers" là, il m'a fait piss... hurler de rire en vrai !!!!  un vrai fou rire !! j'peux pas vous expliquer mais Mackie devrait compredre un peu !


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

vive le flood pas vrai


----------



## macinside (30 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> désolé... mais ce "vers" là, il m'a fait piss... hurler de rire en vrai !!!!  un vrai fou rire !! j'peux pas vous expliquer mais Mackie devrait compredre un peu !



la salle est viiiideeee a pleuurréé !!!


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

je suis peut être trop jeune pour vous comprendre...


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la salle est viiiideeee a pleuurréé !!!




ohhhhhhh !!!! tu connais meme les paroles !!


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

futur chanteur ??


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2004)

Courte interview téléphonique de Didier Super sur france inter, c'est ici.


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

mais c'est qui ce mec lol


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> futur chanteur ??



ancien pour moi... (pour ceux qui connaissent : avec les meme spédales que Franckie négro sur Planet Of Sound...  )


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

un petit a capela ??


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2004)

eh dis toi, tu serais po in train d'flooder ?

t'eun'sé mi qu'i faut min accor pour floooder min quinquin ? pasque lo, so fé in mollé fouteux d'brin !


----------



## JPTK (30 Juin 2004)

BAh c'est un gars, comme toi et moi, sauf que lui il fait des chansons que certains trouvent hilarantes dont moi. En fait ça fait 3-4 ans que je le vois tous les été dans les festivals de rue, au départ il fait du free style en BMX avec un autre type, ils sont d'ailleurs très forts et c'est un peu le jack ass du pauvre en live. Ils sont intermittents, super sympa et puis voilà quoi...
Quand il se casse la gueule, il joue de la guitare, il est aussi guitariste chanteur dans un groupe de punk qui fait des reprises à la con, j'aime bien aussi 

Ce qui est dommage là pour l'allbum c'est qu'il y a eu remix, je préférais largement les originaux, beaucoup plus à l'arrache, plus punk, là c'est un peu too much mais bon... je vais pas bouder mon plaisir.

Pour le voir sur un BMX c'est ici 

Et pour le voir dans un groupe de punk rock à la masse c'est là


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> eh dis toi, tu serais po in train d'flooder ?
> 
> t'eun'sé mi qu'i faut min accor pour floooder min quinquin ? pasque lo, so fé in mollé fouteux d'brin !


éspéce de psychopathe


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> éspéce de psychopathe



ché mi, on dit "crapé eud'picard !" 

pour jesuismammouthj'écraseleprix : ce qui est trop fendard à mon goût c'est cet accent à la Cham (pod'colé quouo) revendiqué (vive euch'pod'colé libre !  ) et le coup de Miss Betteraves... j'ai vraiment failli avoir le titre en 92...


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

moi aussi je suis picard


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> moi aussi je suis picard



po possibleee, t'es d'ou min fiu ?


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

j'habite dans l'aisne a château-thierry, et toi ??


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2004)

Ca y les produits congelés se retrouvent    

oui oui je sors


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

la porte est a droite


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> j'habite dans l'aisne a château-thierry, et toi ??



Chateau Thierry en picardie ?????? encore un keu d'chés parigos ço ! mi ch't'fré dire qu'à Chateu tin-tchu, i n'keusent min in pitchard min fiu ! infin, mi j'o habité à Abb'ville, à Omiens, à Péreunne pis aussi à Saint-Quentchin dins ch'l'aisne. Un vro pitchard quouo ch'laccin d'euch'pod'colé pour ch'jeunesse à Péreunne pis ch'l'accin d'euch'baie d'seumme k'o'sé k'més parins i soint nés ! in vro paradis k'eussé k'j'o des patures à vaques par lo min quinquin...

mais bon, sinon, j'habite dans le 11eme... pis appres, il parait que la bretagne me tend grands les bras (ouais, j'arrive icey !  )


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2004)

t'eu'n'me fro po oublier qu'o ch'didier super, eh bin il est super !

vouolo ! :love:


----------



## twk (30 Juin 2004)

saint quentin c'est pas loin de chez moi et abbeville j'y suis aller y'a trois ans   tu demenge beaucoup


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> t'eu'n'me fro po oublier qu'o ch'didier super, eh bin il est super !
> 
> vouolo ! :love:


Alèm est bilingue        oui oui je reviens plus promis  :love:


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2004)

bon, ça va t'es picard, tu comprends tout ! 

oui, 6 fois en un an là... ça fait beaucoup. mais promis je me calme pendant un an, après peut-être tenterais-je ma vie ailleurs...

j'ai aussi habité quelques temps à La Cluse et MiJoux sous le fort de Joux ! bises aux chamois et à Starbus mon amour ! :love:


----------



## alèm (30 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Alèm est bilingue        oui oui je reviens plus promis  :love:



arrete... j'arrete pas de penser à ça depuis quelques temps... j'ai remarqué que mon jeune collegue tres bon en anglais me laisse tous les touristes anglophones... ça me travaille. kin j'pinse que m'grin-mère, e'n keuse mi qu'in pitchard et k'e'n'o deu mal in frinçais e k'sin mari i'n'keuzer qu'in portougueche e in pitchard. s'n'o in mollé mieux d'eu keuté d'min pater, li i'n'o d'origine belge et pitcharde !


----------



## Amok (30 Juin 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu le jack ass du pauvre en live.



 
Ah oui, euh.... hum, donc d'accord, je vois hyper bien là! 



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> ls sont intermittents, super sympa et puis voilà quoi...



Déjà intermittent, même si tu es un con qui profite du système, c'est sympa. L'aspect un peu rebelle qui pointe aux ASSEDICS et t'explique en buvant un scotch (que tu raques toujours à la fin) que la société c'est de la merde et qu'il est inutile de bosser. L'idéal en plus est d'être un peu crade, de gratter une vieille guitare qui arrache ta mère, d'avoir une queue de cheval (dans les cheveux) et de vivre dans un Mobil home déglingué avec des croutes aux coudes* et les dents noires. Là, il est intermittent et *SUPER* sympa. Je n'ose imaginer les conditions de vie de ce pauvre garçon...


* Je respecte la charte: les coudes sont autorisés, malgré le fait d'en posseder une paire.


----------



## touba (1 Juillet 2004)

Alèm mon cher Alèm...

si je t'écris ce soir en privé c'est pour te dire que je vais me retirer...
oui je quitte la scène, j'ai fait mon temps, j'ai même fait Montand...
j'ai les mains trembles, des sueurs, et des remontées de rhum-bissap...
non vraiment je raccroche, de toutes façons ça sonnait occupé...
il y a des décisions qui ne sont pas faciles à prendre, mais il faut les prendre...
la vie est ainsi faite...

préviens tonton pour moi, je n'ai pas le courage de lui annoncer la triste nouvelle...
préviens également tata... sois fort Alèm !

Adieu...
ne me demande pas pourquoi, tu sais bien pourquoi... 
mon ticket de connection est bientôt fini.

toubaaaaaaaaaaa !!!!


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2004)

quel classe ce touba quand même ! :king:


----------



## touba (1 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> quel classe ce touba quand même ! :king:


oui bon n'en fais pas trop : je suis totalement hors-sujet !!!  
mais merci hein !!!

touba qui va bientôt retrouver ces anciens posts et donc son statut d'antan !!!
ben vous allez pas rigoler tout les jours    

hi hi hi...


----------



## JPTK (1 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, euh.... hum, donc d'accord, je vois hyper bien là!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pourquoi cette caricature ?    

En tout cas c'est pas le profil du Didier, c'est un bosseur sous ses airs de pas y toucher


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi cette caricature ?
> 
> En tout cas c'est pas le profil du Didier, c'est un bosseur sous ses airs de pas y toucher



D'une, Amok est jaloux : il n'a pas pu devenir la star du BMX qu'il aurait souhaité être tout simplement parce qu'il avait 10 ans de trop lorsque le BMX est arrivé en France (je dis pas trop de conneries, c'était pile dans ma tranche d'âge et comme beaucoup de jeunes j'ai eu le droit de me casser assez souvent la gueule ensuite puis de devenir un as des sauts par dessus les bosses avec mon BMX payé une fortune)

de Deux, Amok est jaloux : il est exaspéré pâr tout le sexe-à-piles que dégage notre bon accent du Nord. Lui qui est obligé d'être courtois et galant avec les dames, obligé de jouer voix de velours et gestes du même animal (Amok chasse le velours dans les steppesde l'Asie Centrale, c'est là où il est le plus doux), obligé d'avoir un accent du sud et un regard de beau ténébreux. je pense qu'il est sincérement dégôuté qu'une face de rat avec binocles, un teint blafard limite belge (plus blafard que blafard mais devevant rougeot quand l'alccol s'invite à la nuit) avec une voix aussi ...euh... ait plus de sangsualité que lui...


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi cette caricature ?
> 
> En tout cas c'est pas le profil du Didier, c'est un bosseur sous ses airs de pas y toucher


 Comme bcp d'intermittents


----------



## Amok (1 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> D'une, Amok est jaloux : il n'a pas pu devenir la star du BMX qu'il aurait souhaité être tout simplement parce qu'il avait 10 ans de trop lorsque le BMX est arrivé en France (je dis pas trop de conneries, c'était pile dans ma tranche d'âge et comme beaucoup de jeunes j'ai eu le droit de me casser assez souvent la gueule ensuite puis de devenir un as des sauts par dessus les bosses avec mon BMX payé une fortune)
> 
> de Deux, Amok est jaloux : il est exaspéré pâr tout le sexe-à-piles que dégage notre bon accent du Nord. Lui qui est obligé d'être courtois et galant avec les dames, obligé de jouer voix de velours et gestes du même animal (Amok chasse le velours dans les steppesde l'Asie Centrale, c'est là où il est le plus doux), obligé d'avoir un accent du sud et un regard de beau ténébreux. je pense qu'il est sincérement dégôuté qu'une face de rat avec binocles, un teint blafard limite belge (plus blafard que blafard mais devevant rougeot quand l'alccol s'invite à la nuit) avec une voix aussi ...euh... ait plus de sangsualité que lui...



Tout est parfaitement exact, sauf que je n'ai (même pas) pas l'accent du Sud! 



je ne sais pas si c'est fait exprès (peu importe), mais "sangsualité" c'est bien! 
Pour JPTC: T'inquiètes, c'est juste pour te chambrer. Jusqu'a hier je n'avais jamais entendu parler de ce mec


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juillet 2004)

MaC_NeVeU a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est qui ce mec lol



une sorte de gérard de suresne des temps modernes ... ou ancien


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tout est parfaitement exact, sauf que je n'ai (même pas) pas l'accent du Sud!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



le _"sangsualité"_ était en rapport avec l'affection que tu portes aux rapports buccaux-g... oupsssssss         

affection* dont tu sais que je la partage ! (et un scud pour Modern_Thing un !  ) :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love: 

* j'ai dit affection et non infection ou affectation, bandes de morveux !     :rateau:


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2004)

tiens, je me suis censuré... j'ai pas osé dire qu'on se faisait grave mal aux coudes (on en a une paire, je le rappelle) en BMX !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui, euh.... hum, donc d'accord, je vois hyper bien là!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui mais lui si ça se trouve il a 1655957 fois plus de poules!


----------



## Amok (1 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Comme bcp d'intermittents



Bassman vous offre le post démago du jour. 

Bassman, en vente partout. Les profits de la vente seront intégralement reversés aux "petites soeurs des pauvres".


----------



## JPTK (1 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour JPTC: T'inquiètes, c'est juste pour te chambrer. Jusqu'a hier je n'avais jamais entendu parler de ce mec



 



> Comme bcp d'intermittents



C'est clair, je voulais pas lancer de polémique mais c'est un fait, en tout cas pour ceux pas si nombreux qui m'entourent, ils bossent bien plus que tous les autres qui ne sont même pas fonctionnaires pourtant 

Après y a des branleurs comme partout, comme au bar  

De toute façon je les soutiens 100 %, j'ai jamais vu autant de magie, de créativité, de bonheur, de génie, d'effets spéciaux, d'incroyables athlètes (là je parle plus de didier depuis un bail déjà  ) de beaux seins, que dans la rue !


----------



## Amok (1 Juillet 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> j'ai jamais vu autant de magie, de créativité, de bonheur, de génie, d'effets spéciaux, de beaux seins, que dans la rue !



De temps en temps, j'ai ca a la maison. C'est moins fatiguant, il y a moins de poussière et je ne suis pas obligé de partager. Pas besoin d'avoir les oreilles qui vrombissent et la chemise qui pue la merguez, de montrer d'un oeil complice à mes contemporains que je les trouve sympas alors qu'au fond -dans le meilleur des cas- ils me laissent indiférents. De toute façon, j'ai horreur des manifs, des partis, des nanas qui montrent leurs seins pour exprimer leur désaccord et pensent (?) que l'exposition de quelques décimètres carrés d'épiderme sont une condition impérative pour être entendues. De plus j'ai horreur de la ségrégation, et cela en est une: si je montre mes mamelons, qui va me regarder, ou/et m'écouter, moi?! 
mais je prends note: la prochaine fois que je suis en incompréhension monétaire (!) avec un de mes employeurs, je vais lui affaler mes couilles sur la table de réunion. Je suis sûr que nos rapports s'en trouveront facilités et que ce magnifique et mouvant support de ma rebelion m'évitera de chercher des arguments de toute façon inutiles car je ne suis pas le plus fort: c'est lui qui me paie pour que je puisse acheter ses produits, ou ceux dont il fait la pub. Bon, je m'égare. 

La créativité, pour reprendre ton terme, et qui dans le cas présent ne représente que 0,1% des manifestants n'a jamais été une profession qui te permet de discuter d'égal à égal avec ton banquier, ou alors cela s'appelle "une parfaite réussite fondée sur une approche marketing démagogique" : l'artiste n'a jamais fait le marché de l'art.

Si on veut etre à l'abri on ne fait pas ce taf, on entre dans la fonction publique ou dans une multinationale aux reins solides et cela devient un hobby. On pyrograve des ronds de serviette, on déclame du Robert Desnos sur une scène lors de la fete de l'école, on aquarelle les ports bretons, on écrit un blog.

On ne demande pas aux autres de financer ses recherches artistiques, ses errances littéraires, ses délires picturaux (que personne ne comprend mais que la société SE DOIT de sponsoriser sous peine d'etre taxée d'assasinat intellectuel), les employés que l'on ne contraaduréeindétermine pas, simplement parce que l'on a une structure qui entre dans le cadre de ce que l'on nomme dans les plaquettes administratives "artistique".
Le financement de l'art, qu'il soit par l'Assedic ou un fabriquant de yaourt 0% est une perversion, et l'exiger en piétinant dans la rue est un scandale : aide n'est pas assistanat. Et là, tu remarqueras que je parle d'art : pas du machino ou de l'assistant du porteur de sandwiches, meme si il le font artistiquement!

Et merde : je suis comme eux, moi! travailleur indépendant qui ne sait pas si dans deux mois il aura du taf! Parce que je n'ai pas de T-shirt avec marqué "artiste" dans le dos il faut que j'accepte de fermer ma gueule? je n'ai meme pas droit au chomedu! 

Ou alors je me trompe lourdement,  j'ai totalement tout faux: ils ont raison. Mais il faut me l'expliquer calmement, gentiment: me dire pourquoi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> mais je prends note: la prochaine fois que je suis en incompréhension monétaire (!) avec un de mes employeurs, je vais lui affaler mes couilles sur la table de réunion. Je suis sûr que nos rapports s'en trouveront facilités et que ce magnifique et mouvant support de ma rebelion m'évitera de chercher des arguments de toute façon inutiles car je ne suis pas le plus fort: c'est lui qui me paie pour que je puisse acheter ses produits, ou ceux dont il fait la pub. Bon, je m'égare.




Et encore il pourrait apprècier  (pour éviter toute censure je précise qu'il s'agit d'une photo de Mapplethorpe, donc de l'art et pas du cochon) 

Je suis entièrement d'accord sur la suite du post.


----------



## Amok (1 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et encore il pourrait apprècier  (pour éviter toute censure je précise qu'il s'agit d'une photo de Mapplethorpe, donc de l'art et pas du cochon)



Quelle horreur! :affraid: Non décidemment je reste hétéro: rien de tel qu'un joli delta pour me faire planer!


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quelle horreur! :affraid:



Rooo de suite les grands mots ... ne sois pas farouche voyons !   


PS : Tibo, tu as la référence du magasin où je pourrais trouver le joli petit "pantalon-cuissardes-truc-de-cow-boy-ridiculement-sexy" ...?   :sick:


----------



## cecil (1 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Quelle horreur! :affraid: Non décidemment je reste hétéro: rien de tel qu'un joli delta pour me faire planer!




Bonjour,

Tu as bien raison. 

A+


----------



## Amok (1 Juillet 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> le joli petit "pantalon-cuissardes-truc-de-cow-boy-ridiculement-sexy"



Tape: "Chaps" dans google 

Merci qui?!


----------



## Lo1911 (1 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Si on veut etre à l'abri on ne fait pas ce taf, on entre dans la fonction publique ou dans une multinationale aux reins solides et cela devient un hobby. On pyrograve des ronds de serviette, on déclame du Robert Desnos sur une scène lors de la fete de l'école, on aquarelle les ports bretons, on écrit un blog.
> On ne demande pas aux autres de financer ses recherches artistiques, ses errances littéraires, ses délires picturaux (que personne ne comprend mais que la société SE DOIT de sponsoriser sous peine d'etre taxée d'assasinat intellectuel), les employés que l'on ne contraaduréeindétermine pas, simplement parce que l'on a une structure qui entre dans le cadre de ce que l'on nomme dans les plaquettes administratives "artistique".
> Le financement de l'art, qu'il soit par l'Assedic ou un fabriquant de yaourt 0% est une perversion, et l'exiger en piétinant dans la rue est un scandale : aide n'est pas assistanat. Et là, tu remarqueras que je parle d'art : pas du machino ou de l'assistant du porteur de sandwiches, meme si il le font artistiquement!



J'en ai marre de cette vision bourgeoise fin XIX° de l'artiste qui se doit d'être seul dans sa misère, en marge de toute vie sociale... Faut se réveiller, on peut pas avoir des mp3 plein les oreilles, aller au cinéma, concerts et théâtre et prétendre encore à de telle inepties. 
On veut bien "s'amuser", consommer de l'art, mais surtout que l'artiste reste comme on l'a décrit dans les manuels scolaires, éternel marginal nourri à l'absinthe et surtout pas quelqu'un qui comme tout le monde veut avoir de quoi payer un appart, un atelier, ou juste de la bouffe. 
Ah oui, c'est beau l'artiste qui dit merde à la société, refuse la main tendue en rajustant sa longue écharpe miteuse, mais c'était il y a un siècle. Ça fait frémir le balladurien "ses errances littéraires, ses délires picturaux" mais moi qui suis dans ce monde des artistes indignes et assistés, je ne lis plus ces mots que dans les commentaires poujadistes des forums du Figaro. Dire que je croyais ces clichés idiots un peu moins répandus...
Bienvenue en 2004 où il y a d'autres alternatives que la poste ou les dessous de ponts, heureusement, ou les artistes comme les autres ont envie d'acheter des bagnoles, de faire des gosses, d'arreter de bosser parfois sans passer pour des parasites gauchistes, et surtout qu'on arrête de croire qu'ils ont besoin d'être malheureux et exclus pour pouvoir créer.


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai marre de cette vision bourgeoise fin XIX° de l'artiste qui se doit d'être seul dans sa misère, en marge de toute vie sociale... Faut se réveiller, on peut pas avoir des mp3 plein les oreilles, aller au cinéma, concerts et théâtre et prétendre encore à de telle inepties.
> On veut bien "s'amuser", consommer de l'art, mais surtout que l'artiste reste comme on l'a décrit dans les manuels scolaires, éternel marginal nourri à l'absinthe et surtout pas quelqu'un qui comme tout le monde veut avoir de quoi payer un appart, un atelier, ou juste de la bouffe.
> Ah oui, c'est beau l'artiste qui dit merde à la société, refuse la main tendue en rajustant sa longue écharpe miteuse, mais c'était il y a un siècle. Ça fait frémir le balladurien "ses errances littéraires, ses délires picturaux" mais moi qui suis dans ce monde des artistes indignes et assistés, je ne lis plus ces mots que dans les commentaires poujadistes des forums du Figaro. Dire que je croyais ces clichés idiots un peu moins répandus...
> Bienvenue en 2004 où il y a d'autres alternatives que la poste ou les dessous de ponts, heureusement, ou les artistes comme les autres ont envie d'acheter des bagnoles, de faire des gosses, d'arreter de bosser parfois sans passer pour des parasites gauchistes, et surtout qu'on arrête de croire qu'ils ont besoin d'être malheureux et exclus pour pouvoir créer.


 Lo : :love: :love:

 Mais je ne prefere pas rentrer dans ce debat. Je n'ai pas l'habitude de faire dans la douceur, et je ne sais pas etre diplomate. Alors je prefere survoler ce topic, et continuer a me dire que j'apprecies les personne d'ici.


----------



## Amok (1 Juillet 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai marre de cette vision bourgeoise fin XIX° (bla bla bla) Ça fait frémir le balladurien ( bla bla bla) commentaires poujadistes ( bla bla bla) *artistes comme les autres* (bla bla bla) d'*arreter de bosser parfois* sans passer pour des parasites gauchistes (et bla bla bla)



J'espère que tu peins mieux que tu ne lis. J'adore être traité de Poujadiste et de Balladurien. Manque plus que "facho" et tu as la panoplie complète des arguments du syndicaliste qui n'a rien à dire, mais le dit quand même.
Juste un point à revoir: tu précises "parasites gauchistes". Je connais des parasites qui ne sont pas spécialement gauchistes.

Bon, allez, je t'aide: regarde bien. Dans mon texte il y a un passage qui fait le distingo entre "aide" et "assistanat". Ca devrait te mettre sur la piste.

Je n'ai jamais écrit qu'il falait laisser les gens crever de faim: je pense simplement que demander a une administration de faire le classement (et d'organiser ensuite ce qui en découle) entre les artistes et ceux qui ne le font pas est pervers, et aboutit fatalement à l'inverse de ce que tu sembles défendre.


----------



## JPTK (1 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> De temps en temps, j'ai ca a la maison. C'est moins fatiguant, il y a moins de poussière et je ne suis pas obligé de partager. Pas besoin d'avoir les oreilles qui vrombissent et la chemise qui pue la merguez, de montrer d'un oeil complice à mes contemporains que je les trouve sympas alors qu'au fond -dans le meilleur des cas- ils me laissent indiférents. De toute façon, j'ai horreur des manifs, des partis, des nanas qui montrent leurs seins pour exprimer leur désaccord et pensent (?) que l'exposition de quelques décimètres carrés d'épiderme sont une condition impérative pour être entendues. De plus j'ai horreur de la ségrégation, et cela en est une: si je montre mes mamelons, qui va me regarder, ou/et m'écouter, moi?!
> mais je prends note: la prochaine fois que je suis en incompréhension monétaire (!) avec un de mes employeurs, je vais lui affaler mes couilles sur la table de réunion. Je suis sûr que nos rapports s'en trouveront facilités et que ce magnifique et mouvant support de ma rebelion m'évitera de chercher des arguments de toute façon inutiles car je ne suis pas le plus fort: c'est lui qui me paie pour que je puisse acheter ses produits, ou ceux dont il fait la pub. Bon, je m'égare.
> 
> La créativité, pour reprendre ton terme, et qui dans le cas présent ne représente que 0,1% des manifestants n'a jamais été une profession qui te permet de discuter d'égal à égal avec ton banquier, ou alors cela s'appelle "une parfaite réussite fondée sur une approche marketing démagogique" : l'artiste n'a jamais fait le marché de l'art.
> ...



Très intéresant, j'avais presque oublié qui était Amok...  :rose:   




> C'est moins fatiguant, il y a moins de poussière et je ne suis pas obligé de partager. Pas besoin d'avoir les oreilles qui vrombissent et la chemise qui pue la merguez, de montrer d'un oeil complice à mes contemporains que je les trouve sympas alors qu'au fond -dans le meilleur des cas- ils me laissent indiférents.



J'apprécie beaucoup la déformation psychologique du contexte, on dirait moi quand je suis aux prises avec mes angoisses, d'un coup je peux voir les choses comme ça et je me dis que c'est VRAI, que d'ailleurs ça a toujours été comme ça, que hier quand je trouvais ça beau, et bien j'avais tort. 
La fameuse chemise qui pue la merguez, un vrai fantasme à elle seule 

Non décidément non, je pourrais partager toute ta vision des choses si elle n'était pas si superficielle. Effectivement il y a ça en surface et si tu te contentes de rester au bord de la route et bah tu te casses et t'es bien content de rentrer chez toi. Sauf que si tu grattes, tu te mélanges un peu (même si c'est désagréable au début), si tu fais taire ton orgueil et ta misanthropie latente ou avérée (là je parle de moi hein...) et bien la plupart du temps tu accèdes à un véritable univers, une sphère de poésie et de richesse qui fait que tous les ans, et parfois à contre coeur, je me replonge dans cette masse informe pour y ramasser pleins de perles.
Sinon quand je parlais des seins, c'était des seins vus furtivement et non pas affichés, mais malgré tout, maintenant que tu me parles ce ceux-ci, je me demande lesquelles je préfère  :love: 



> l'artiste n'a jamais fait le marché de l'art.



Mais qui te parle de marché ? Si il y a bien un endroit ou le marketing et la logique industrielle se font rares, c'est bien dans la rue.



> On ne demande pas aux autres de financer ses recherches artistiques, ses errances littéraires, ses délires picturaux (que personne ne comprend mais que la société SE DOIT de sponsoriser sous peine d'etre taxée d'assasinat intellectuel), les employés que l'on ne contraaduréeindétermine pas, simplement parce que l'on a une structure qui entre dans le cadre de ce que l'on nomme dans les plaquettes administratives "artistique".
> Le financement de l'art, qu'il soit par l'Assedic ou un fabriquant de yaourt 0% est une perversion, et l'exiger en piétinant dans la rue est un scandale : aide n'est pas assistanat. Et là, tu remarqueras que je parle d'art : pas du machino ou de l'assistant du porteur de sandwiches, meme si il le font artistiquement!



Aide et non pas assistanat, tu le dis toi même. Y a du vrai dans ce que tu dis mais le problème c'est qu'en voulant vomir les puants ce cette forteresse dorée tu risques de nous conduire à ce qui est souhaité par le monde de l'industrie, un monde stimulé uniquement par la concurrence et la précarité. Oui l'état doit financer ses artistes, sinon si c'est le Yaourt 0% qui le fait (ce qui sera le cas), on aura que de la starac.




> Et merde : je suis comme eux, moi! travailleur indépendant qui ne sait pas si dans deux mois il aura du taf! Parce que je n'ai pas de T-shirt avec marqué "artiste" dans le dos il faut que j'accepte de fermer ma gueule? je n'ai meme pas droit au chomedu!
> 
> Ou alors je me trompe lourdement, j'ai totalement tout faux: ils ont raison. Mais il faut me l'expliquer calmement, gentiment: me dire pourquoi.



On s'en fout des travailleurs indépendants, tu fais rêver personne toi, tu sais même pas faire la roue  !  


Désolé de répondre si vite mais je dois partir, je suis déjà en retard.

En tout cas, tout ça me fait penser au philosophe Bernard Stiegler* qui nous parle ici de l'art et de son rôle dans la politique.
C'est délire d'ailleurs car c'est aussi dans un sujet sur Didier Super qu'on en est venu à parler de ça dans un autre forum 

*Bernard Stiegler, directeur de l'IRCAM, ex-directeur de l'INA, au parcours assez exceptionnel - il a découvert la philosophie alors qu'il purgeait une longue peine en prison.


----------



## cecil (1 Juillet 2004)

Bien, en effet. SI cela est autant la mouise actuellement, c'est bien de part l'incompétence des syndicats et d'une bonne part des syndicalistes. C'est toujours le Medef qui prends, mais les valets ne sont pas les blanchisseurs de la morale auprès du vicomte.


----------



## Bassman (1 Juillet 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Bien, en effet. SI cela est autant la mouise actuellement, c'est bien de part l'incompétence des syndicats et d'une bonne part des syndicalistes. C'est toujours le Medef qui prends, mais les valets ne sont pas les blanchisseurs de la morale auprès du vicomte.


 C'est quand meme super reducteur ce que tu dit la cecil, sais tu simplement comment fonctionne le systeme de l'intermittence ??


----------



## Lo1911 (1 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que tu peins mieux que tu ne lis. J'adore être traité de Poujadiste et de Balladurien. Manque plus que "facho" et tu as la panoplie complète des arguments du syndicaliste qui n'a rien à dire, mais le dit quand même.
> Juste un point à revoir: tu précises "parasites gauchistes". Je connais des parasites qui ne sont pas spécialement gauchistes.
> 
> Bon, allez, je t'aide: regarde bien. Dans mon texte il y a un passage qui fait le distingo entre "aide" et "assistanat". ca devrait te mettre sur la piste.


Mon intention n'est pas de relancer un débat qui en plus d'être extremement complexe est souvent le fait de gens extérieurs au milieu culturel et qui n'en connaissent que les passionants raccourcis plein de sagesse de messieurs Pernaud ou Poivre d'Arvor. De plus je ne veut absolument pas placer le débat dans un cadre syndicaliste, mais il y en filigranne des clichés et lieux communs qui en disent long sur la méconnaissance de ce qu'est un artiste en 2004 et sur la place de la création dans notre jolie société.


----------



## cecil (1 Juillet 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> C'est quand meme super reducteur ce que tu dit la cecil, sais tu simplement comment fonctionne le systeme de l'intermittence ??


 Oui je sais comment ça marche. Pour le coté réducteur c'est l'hopital qui se fout de la charité. 


Bref passons.

Mais comment être bien défendu par des syndicats remis à baisser leur culotte, ou bien à pactiser avec leur opposé. Qui sais que 15% des syndicalistes de la CGT votent FN ? Ou s'entendent avec les syndicats patronnaux pour une bonne place renouvelée de leur mandats en échange de lâcher la bride ?


----------



## Amok (1 Juillet 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Très intéresant, j'avais presque oublié qui était Amok...



Rien que pour ca..... 





			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Non décidément non, je pourrais partager toute ta vision des choses si elle n'était pas si superficielle. Effectivement il y a ça en surface et si tu te contentes de rester au bord de la route et bah tu te casses et t'es bien content de rentrer chez toi. Sauf que si tu grattes, tu te mélanges un peu (même si c'est désagréable au début), si tu fais taire ton orgueil et ta misanthropie latente ou avérée (là je parle de moi hein...) et bien la plupart du temps tu accèdes à un véritable univers, une sphère de poésie et de richesse qui fait que tous les ans, et parfois à contre coeur, je me replonge dans cette masse informe pour y ramasser pleins de perles.
> Sinon quand je parlais des seins, c'était des seins vus furtivement et non pas affichés, mais malgré tout, maintenant que tu me parles ce ceux-ci, je me demande lesquelles je préfère



"Superficielle"  



			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Aide et non pas assistanat, tu le dis toi même.



Ouf, au moins toi tu lis! Voir ci-dessous 




			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> mais le problème c'est qu'en voulant vomir les puants ce cette forteresse dorée tu risques de nous conduire à ce qui est souhaité par le monde de l'industrie, un monde stimulé uniquement par la concurrence et la précarité. Oui l'état doit financer ses artistes, sinon si c'est le Yaourt 0% qui le fait (ce qui sera le cas), on aura que de la starac.



Arghhhhhhhh! Bon, je crois qu'on ne va jamais se comprendre là. Soit on en parlera lorsqu'on se verra, soit sur ichat, soit on loue des avions avec des banderolles... Mais là ca va degenerer et on peut tourner en rond longtemps avant de s'apercevoir que si nous ne sommes pas d'accord sur la forme, nous ne sommes pas si éloignés que ca sur le fond (croyez moi!  )






			
				jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> On s'en fout des travailleurs indépendants, tu fais rêver personne toi, tu sais même pas faire la roue  !



Non... J'avoue


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> J'en ai marre de cette vision bourgeoise fin XIX° de l'artiste qui se doit d'être seul dans sa misère, en marge de toute vie sociale... Faut se réveiller, on peut pas avoir des mp3 plein les oreilles, aller au cinéma, concerts et théâtre et prétendre encore à de telle inepties.
> On veut bien "s'amuser", consommer de l'art, mais surtout que l'artiste reste comme on l'a décrit dans les manuels scolaires, éternel marginal nourri à l'absinthe et surtout pas quelqu'un qui comme tout le monde veut avoir de quoi payer un appart, un atelier, ou juste de la bouffe.
> Ah oui, c'est beau l'artiste qui dit merde à la société, refuse la main tendue en rajustant sa longue écharpe miteuse, mais c'était il y a un siècle. Ça fait frémir le balladurien "ses errances littéraires, ses délires picturaux" mais moi qui suis dans ce monde des artistes indignes et assistés, je ne lis plus ces mots que dans les commentaires poujadistes des forums du Figaro. Dire que je croyais ces clichés idiots un peu moins répandus...
> Bienvenue en 2004 où il y a d'autres alternatives que la poste ou les dessous de ponts, heureusement, ou les artistes comme les autres ont envie d'acheter des bagnoles, de faire des gosses, d'arreter de bosser parfois sans passer pour des parasites gauchistes, et surtout qu'on arrête de croire qu'ils ont besoin d'être malheureux et exclus pour pouvoir créer.



Et seulement le problème vois-tu, c'est que selon quels critères un interimaire ou un indépendant serait-il différent d'un artiste? Ce que tu demandes, c'est que l'artiste soit considéré comme un être à part, alors que les deux autres catégories précitées elles aussi veulent pouvoir vivre et non survivre. Cet état de fait est aussi présent dans l'éducation nationale figure-toi! L'état emploie aussi des vacataires qui eux aussi survivent, et je ne parle même pas des rmistes qui lorsqu'ils travaillent quelques heures pour s'en sortir en complément de leurs allocations sont obligés de rembourser la CSG sur leurs revenus de CAF dans les mois qui suivent ce qui fait qu'ils ont un statut encore plus précaire lorsqu'ils travaillent que lorsqu'ils ne travaillent pas. Et je ne parle pas non plus des smicards qui ont tout juste de quoi vivre. Alors, j'aime l'art et les artistes et je les respecte, mais avant de revendiquer tout ça pour un seule catégorie de gens renseigne-toi et devient plus généreux comme les artistes savent l'être.


----------



## Fulvio (1 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et seulement le problème vois-tu, c'est que selon quels critères un interimaire ou un indépendant serait-il différent d'un artiste? Ce que tu demandes, c'est que l'artiste soit considéré comme un être à part, alors que les deux autres catégories précitées elles aussi veulent pouvoir vivre et non survivre. Cet état de fait est aussi présent dans l'éducation nationale figure-toi! L'état emploie aussi des vacataires qui eux aussi survivent, et je ne parle même pas des rmistes qui lorsqu'ils travaillent quelques heures pour s'en sortir en complément de leurs allocations sont obligés de rembourser la CSG sur leurs revenus de CAF dans les mois qui suivent ce qui fait qu'ils ont un statut encore plus précaire lorsqu'ils travaillent que lorsqu'ils ne travaillent pas. Et je ne parle pas non plus des smicards qui ont tout juste de quoi vivre. Alors, j'aime l'art et les artistes et je les respecte, mais avant de revendiquer tout ça pour un seule catégorie de gens renseigne-toi et devient plus généreux comme les artistes savent l'être.


 Et après tout ça, certains osent prétendre que Didier Super n'est pas un artiste polémique


----------



## JPTK (1 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et seulement le problème vois-tu, c'est que selon quels critères un interimaire ou un indépendant serait-il différent d'un artiste? Ce que tu demandes, c'est que l'artiste soit considéré comme un être à part, alors que les deux autres catégories précitées elles aussi veulent pouvoir vivre et non survivre. Cet état de fait est aussi présent dans l'éducation nationale figure-toi! L'état emploie aussi des vacataires qui eux aussi survivent, et je ne parle même pas des rmistes qui lorsqu'ils travaillent quelques heures pour s'en sortir en complément de leurs allocations sont obligés de rembourser la CSG sur leurs revenus de CAF dans les mois qui suivent ce qui fait qu'ils ont un statut encore plus précaire lorsqu'ils travaillent que lorsqu'ils ne travaillent pas. Et je ne parle pas non plus des smicards qui ont tout juste de quoi vivre. Alors, j'aime l'art et les artistes et je les respecte, mais avant de revendiquer tout ça pour un seule catégorie de gens renseigne-toi et devient plus généreux comme les artistes savent l'être.



Bah nan ils devraient tous descendre ensemble dans la rue c'est tout, aujourd'hui on désolidarise, on segmente, on fragmente, comme dans le marketing, alors que tous ces gens devraient être dans la rue, ils manifestent chacun de leur côté. C'est pas parce que les RMistes ont moins que les autres doivent accepter qu'on leur retire des droits.
Le nivellement par le bas c'est jamais bon, because si on suit la logique on fini tous à 0. 

Mon dieu que c'est caricatural quand on fait court


----------



## JPTK (1 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Et après tout ça, certains osent prétendre que Didier Super n'est pas un artiste polémique




Ouai   Parce qu'en fait le sujet dévie parce que plein de gens ici se disent : "mais putain on paye pour des branques comme didier super !!!!   C'est ça un artiste ????   "


----------



## Fulvio (1 Juillet 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouai   Parce qu'en fait le sujet dévie parce que plein de gens ici se disent : "mais putain on paye pour des branques comme didier super !!!!  C'est ça un artiste ????   "


 M'est avis que dans quelques mois, Didier Super n'aura plus grand-chose à faire d'un statut d'intermittent 

 C'est tout le mal que je lui souhaite.


----------



## Amok (1 Juillet 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Mon dieu que c'est caricatural quand on fait court



tu as parfaitement raison, et le problème est que ici on ne peut pas faire autrement (ou alors il faut avoir le temps), d'ou incompréhension. Allez, on arrete là (en tout cas, moi  ) parce que, encore une fois, je pense que ce n'est pas l'endroit pour en discuter. Mais croyez moi: je ne suis pas du tout contre l'idée d'aider les gens. 

Pour le fait de devenir balladurien... Eh bien, je vais y penser quand j'aurais 5 mns.


----------



## Fulvio (1 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Pour le fait de devenir balladurien... Eh bien, je vais y penser quand j'aurais 5 mns.


 Et si au bout de ces 5 minutes tu trouve l'idée sympa... alors prolonge ta réflexion


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Et si au bout de ces 5 minutes tu trouve l'idée sympa... alors prolonge ta réflexion



Amok centre mou pour le coup ça risque d'être dur!   Il va falloir étayer ta demande


----------



## Amok (1 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Et si au bout de ces 5 minutes tu trouve l'idée sympa... alors prolonge ta réflexion



 ce ne sera probablement pas necessaire


----------



## Lo1911 (1 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et seulement le problème vois-tu, c'est que selon quels critères un interimaire ou un indépendant serait-il différent d'un artiste? Ce que tu demandes, c'est que l'artiste soit considéré comme un être à part, alors que les deux autres catégories précitées elles aussi veulent pouvoir vivre et non survivre. Cet état de fait est aussi présent dans l'éducation nationale figure-toi! L'état emploie aussi des vacataires qui eux aussi survivent, et je ne parle même pas des rmistes qui lorsqu'ils travaillent quelques heures pour s'en sortir en complément de leurs allocations sont obligés de rembourser la CSG sur leurs revenus de CAF dans les mois qui suivent ce qui fait qu'ils ont un statut encore plus précaire lorsqu'ils travaillent que lorsqu'ils ne travaillent pas. Et je ne parle pas non plus des smicards qui ont tout juste de quoi vivre. Alors, j'aime l'art et les artistes et je les respecte, mais avant de revendiquer tout ça pour un seule catégorie de gens renseigne-toi et devient plus généreux comme les artistes savent l'être.


Ça fait plaisir de constater que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir de gros problemes de lecture ici.
Je dis exactement l'inverse de ce que tu as compris. Justement je ne veux pas que " l'artiste soit considéré comme un être à part", j'ai brievement expliqué que je suis persuadé de l'inverse et que sa place dans la société, dans la vie sociale plus précisément, est la même que celle des autres au titre des droits et prestations, de l'utilisation des services et de l'implication dans la vie politique et culturelle.
On oublie toujours que dans le choix d'une vie consacrée à l'art, y'a rien qui interdit de bénéficier AU MOINS AUTANT que les autres des prestations sociales et autres droits. Le cliché de l'artiste intègre qui fait ceinture, ras la casquette !!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Juillet 2004)

merci de revenir au sujet : ca serait super


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait plaisir de constater que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir de gros problemes de lecture ici.
> Je dis exactement l'inverse de ce que tu as compris. Justement je ne veux pas que " l'artiste soit considéré comme un être à part", j'ai brievement expliqué que je suis persuadé de l'inverse et que sa place dans la société, dans la vie sociale plus précisément, est la même que celle des autres au titre des droits et prestations, de l'utilisation des services et de l'implication dans la vie politique et culturelle.
> On oublie toujours que dans le choix d'une vie consacrée à l'art, y'a rien qui interdit de bénéficier AU MOINS AUTANT que les autres des prestations sociales et autres droits. Le cliché de l'artiste intègre qui fait ceinture, ras la casquette !!!



J'avais bien compris merci .
Mais ce que je précisais dans mon post c'est qu'il y en a qui sont déjà dans ce cas (la preuve :  un Amok par exemple  :love: . C'est un clin d'oeil mais je parle de ce qu'il nous disait à propos par exemple des indépendants mais malheureusement il n'y a pas qu'eux)! Et que précisément, comme le dit JPTK, ils faudraient peut être éviter de parler toujours de ce qui fait du bruit, et se souvenir des autres aussi pour éviter de se retrouver à 0. Ceux qui n'ont pas de structure syndicale ou autre pour les défendre ne méritent pas plus que les artistes d'être mis à part! (d'ailleurs les intermittents eux-mêmes ont demandé à ces autres catégories de survivants de se joindre à eux) Tu veux qu'ils ne soient pas une catégorie à part, mais s'ils demandent ce qu'ils demandent uniquement pour eux on les considérera encore comme des gens à part  C'est toute l'ambiguité du système. Et cette ambiguité vient du fait qu'il y a déjà des gens qui sont dans la situation qu'ils refusent qu'on leur impose.


----------



## Amok (1 Juillet 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Ça fait plaisir de constater que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir de gros problemes de lecture ici.
> Je dis exactement l'inverse de ce que tu as compris. Justement je ne veux pas que " l'artiste soit considéré comme un être à part", j'ai brievement expliqué que je suis persuadé de l'inverse et que sa place dans la société, dans la vie sociale plus précisément, est la même que celle des autres au titre des droits et prestations, de l'utilisation des services et de l'implication dans la vie politique et culturelle.
> On oublie toujours que dans le choix d'une vie consacrée à l'art, y'a rien qui interdit de bénéficier AU MOINS AUTANT que les autres des prestations sociales et autres droits. Le cliché de l'artiste intègre qui fait ceinture, ras la casquette !!!



Donc, c'est bien ce que nous disions. Ce n'est pas l'endroit pour avoir ce genre de discussion, car l'incompréhension (ce n'est pas la première fois que cela arrive) due au support et la volonté de "faire court" fait parfois zapper que le lecteur n'a pas la meme sensibilité ni experiences, et que ne pas englober l'ensemble des éléments, pousser certains propos à fond -et consider qu'un smilley vert suffit à désamorcer l'aspect volontairement décallé- peut aboutir a une compréhension inverse de ce que l'on voulait exprimer.


----------



## Lo1911 (1 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> J'avais bien compris merci .
> se souvenir des autres aussi qui n'ont pas de structure syndicale ou autre pour les défendre! (d'ailleurs ils les intermittents eux-mêmes ont demandé à ces autres catégories de survivants de se joindre à eux)


T'en fais pas je pense aussi aux autres, j'ai aussi été un autre  , avant d'être un salaud qui vit au crochets de l'état. 
Si je réagis aussi vivement (oui, je sais ici, la tendance ici c'est plutôt "en dire peu pour faire comprendre plus", mais moi c'est "en faire trop pour être sur qu'il y en a un peu qui rentre") c'est parce que chaque année je lâche dans la nature une poignée de petits piou-pious, et que j'en ai marre qu'on leur dise "oui, mais toi t'es un artiste tu t'en fous de pas avoir le chauffage", et d'autres aussi affligeantes.

Euh, bon, le sujet.... ah oui. Bouark. Trop de gras pour un rocker.


----------



## Fulvio (1 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Donc, c'est bien ce que nous disions. Ce n'est pas l'endroit pour avoir ce genre de discussion, car l'incompréhension (ce n'est pas la première fois que cela arrive) due au support et la volonté de "faire court" fait parfois zapper que le lecteur n'a pas la meme sensibilité ni experiences, et que ne pas englober l'ensemble des éléments, pousser certains propos à fond -et consider qu'un smilley vert suffit à désamorcer l'aspect volontairement décallé- peut aboutir a une compréhension inverse de ce que l'on voulait exprimer.


 Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi ! Je pense au contraire que, par la nature du média, la concision des messages interdit toutes discussions construites et argumentées. De plus, à cause à la divergence des points de vue de chaque intervenant, on se retrouve parfois avec des interprétations de propos complètement à l'opposé de ce que l'auteur d'un message voulait dire.


----------



## JPTK (1 Juillet 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Trop de gras pour un rocker.



BAh ouai c'est un punk, les rockers c'est tous des PD ou des femmes  :rateau:  :love:


----------



## Fulvio (1 Juillet 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> BAh ouai c'est un punk, les rockers c'est tous des PD ou des femmes  :rateau:  :love:


  Et des drogués ! (faut pas l'oublier)

  Et leurs producteurs sont tous juifs.










 (vous aurez compris que ma 2e remarques est à prendre avec le même décalage que celui nécessaire à l'écoute de "y en a des bien", hein !)

  (par contre, pour la 1ere, j'assume )


----------



## Lo1911 (1 Juillet 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> BAh ouai c'est un punk, les rockers c'est tous des PD ou des femmes  :rateau:  :love:


Un punk !!!??? Mais mon bon monsieur, les punks maintenant soit ils ont 15 ans, des godasses à 150 ¤, et sont persuadés que Sid Vicious c'est le surnom du gros dégueulasse du square du quartier, te demandent si t'as pas plutot du Blink 182 quand tu leur fais écouter en tremblant d'émotion ton premier vinyle des Dead Kennedys, soit ils ont 50 ans et essayent désespérement de faire chanter correctement une has-been du porno bulgare sur un mauvais remix de Gloria Summer pour avoir de quoi payer leur lexomil.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Donc, c'est bien ce que nous disions. Ce n'est pas l'endroit pour avoir ce genre de discussion, car l'incompréhension (ce n'est pas la première fois que cela arrive) due au support et la volonté de "faire court" fait parfois zapper que le lecteur n'a pas la meme sensibilité ni experiences, et que ne pas englober l'ensemble des éléments, pousser certains propos à fond -et consider qu'un smilley vert suffit à désamorcer l'aspect volontairement décallé- peut aboutir a une compréhension inverse de ce que l'on voulait exprimer.



C'est bizarre  :mouais: Je crois que jaitoukompri  :mouais:


----------



## Fulvio (1 Juillet 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Un punk !!!??? Mais mon bon monsieur, les punks maintenant soit ils ont 15 ans, des godasses à 150 ¤, et sont persuadés que Sid Vicious c'est le surnom du gros dégueulasse du square du quartier, te demandent si t'as pas plutot du Blink 182 quand tu leur fais écouter en tremblant d'émotion ton premier vinyle des Dead Kennedys, soit ils ont 50 ans et essayent désespérement de faire chanter correctement une has-been du porno bulgare sur un mauvais remix de Gloria Summer pour avoir de quoi payer leur lexomil.


 Soit y sont morts. C'est ben ceux-là les plus intègres, tiens !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Un punk !!!??? Mais mon bon monsieur, les punks maintenant soit ils ont 15 ans, des godasses à 150 ¤, et sont persuadés que Sid Vicious c'est le surnom du gros dégueulasse du square du quartier, te demandent si t'as pas plutot du Blink 182 quand tu leur fais écouter en tremblant d'émotion ton premier vinyle des Dead Kennedys, soit ils ont 50 ans et essayent désespérement de faire chanter correctement une has-been du porno bulgare sur un mauvais remix de Gloria Summer pour avoir de quoi payer leur lexomil.



Moi je serais plutôt parti sur du valium pour le sevrage alcoolique mais bon


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Si je réagis aussi vivement (oui, je sais ici, la tendance ici c'est plutôt "en dire peu pour faire comprendre plus", mais moi c'est "en faire trop pour être sur qu'il y en a un peu qui rentre")



Dans la famille un temps pestive je voudrais...


----------



## Lo1911 (1 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Moi je serais plutôt parti sur du valium pour le sevrage alcoolique mais bon


Le lexomil c'est pour faire face à l'angoisse de la réalité d'un présent tellement inattendu quand on criait "no future" il y a 25 ans !   Pis les punks qui restent, c'est ceux qui flippaient de prendre trop de dope, de trop picoler, ceux qui étaient déjà petit bras... 
Je viens d'aller faire un tour sur son site, au gars, ça reste du gentil-gentil quand même, pas de quoi fouetter un chat, ni une panthère.


----------



## Fulvio (1 Juillet 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Le lexomil c'est pour faire face à l'angoisse de la réalité d'un présent tellement inattendu quand on criait "no future" il y a 25 ans !  Pis les punks qui restent, c'est ceux qui flippaient de prendre trop de dope, de trop picoler, ceux qui étaient déjà petit bras...
> Je viens d'aller faire un tour sur son site, au gars, ça reste du gentil-gentil quand même, pas de quoi fouetter un chat, ni une panthère.


 Ouais, bon, on y va pas pour la musique, chez Didier Super. On y va surtout pour les textes hilarants. Plus chansonnier que chanteur, le gars. Plus à voir avec Coluche et Desproges qu'avec Rotten ou Strummer


----------



## JPTK (1 Juillet 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, bon, on y va pas pour la musique, chez Didier Super. On y va surtout pour les textes hilarants. Plus chansonnier que chanteur, le gars. Plus à voir avec Coluche et Desproges qu'avec Rotten ou Strummer



Exact 
En tout cas venez le voir su scène avec les "têtes de vainqueurs" faire du BMX et après on en reparlera. Les punks je m'en tape, surtout ceux qui sont déguisés, je sais même pas ce que ça veut dire en plus puisque tout ça n'existe pas.
En tout cas, quand on parle de punk aujourd'hui et déjà depuis un bail, on parle plus de THE EX par exemple, qui eux sont des musiciens avant tout quand même. Blink 182 c'est comme coca cola, c'est bien l'été après une bonne cuite, ou pour pécho des filles de 16 ans.  :rateau: 

Nan j'entendais par là "free", à l'arrache et fortement apolitique, donc très engagé sous des airs de pas y toucher.

Quand à Sid Vious..  :sleep:   

Moi la 1ère fois su scène, je savais pas si je devais rire, partir ou appeler la police...


----------



## Fulvio (1 Juillet 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Moi la 1ère fois su scène, je savais pas si je devais rire, partir ou appeler la police...


 J'ai vécu la même incertitude la première fois que j'ai mis les pieds dans le bar MacGé


----------



## Amok (1 Juillet 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> T'en fais pas je pense aussi aux autres, j'ai aussi été un autre  , avant d'être un salaud qui vit au crochets de l'état.



il faut que tu m'expliques comment tu fais alors. Moi j'ai souvent l'impression que c'est l'état qui vit a mes crochets, et lorsque j'essaie d'inverser la tendance, on me répond que ce n'est pas possible 



			
				Lo a dit:
			
		

> Si je réagis aussi vivement (oui, je sais ici, la tendance ici c'est plutôt "en dire peu pour faire comprendre plus"



J'ai ma part de responsabilité dans ce qui vient de se passer, et je vais essayer d'être clair (Pfiouuu). Mon post était destiné à JPTC, et si tu reprends le début du fil, tu verras que pratiquement toutes les interventions (et pas que les miennes) se situaient (mais le sujet, evidemment s'y prétait) a du 25eme degré.
Regarde les smilleys: du "_ca donne super envie_" assorti d'un "" au : "_Déjà intermittent, même si tu es un con qui profite du système, c'est sympa. L'aspect un peu rebelle qui pointe aux ASSEDICS et t'explique en buvant un scotch (que tu raques toujours à la fin) que la société c'est de la merde et qu'il est inutile de bosser. L'idéal en plus est d'être un peu crade, de gratter une vieille guitare qui arrache ta mère, d'avoir une queue de cheval (dans les cheveux) et de vivre dans un Mobil home déglingué avec des croutes aux coudes et les dents noires. Là, il est intermittent et SUPER sympa. Je n'ose imaginer les conditions de vie de ce pauvre garçon..._" bien evidemment caricatural, je pensais avoir posé les bases d'un jeu dans lequel les seuls intervenants (jusqu'à ton arrivée) étaient des habitués des forums et, pour certains d'entre eux, des connaissances qui avaient traversé l'écran. C'est à dire des individus qui au fil des mois ou des années me "connaissent" assez pour savoir qui est l'Amok et où le situer. Là où j'ai commis une erreur, c'est lorsque entre deux douzième degrés j'ai fait intervenir des reflexions un peu plus sérieuses qui n'ont pas été assez développées pour qu'elles soient bien claires. ceci étant, il y avait des smilleys verts disséminés ca et là. Ce n'était à première vue pas assez flagrant. Dont acte. A ce propos, je ne sais pas si j'ai bien compris () l'intervention de JPTC lorsqu'il écrit " j'avais presque oublié qui était Amok..." mais je crois qu'elle était parfaitement adaptée a la situation. J'avoue honteusement, lorsque une discussion compte plus de 3 pages et que les intervenants sont tous "connus", oublier parfois que les forums comptent plus de dix membres 
Désolé, mais j'écris entre deux tafs, ca coule comme une vessie qui se libère et ensuite je tire la chasse sur laquelle est inscrit: "Envoyer le message". je ne prends peut-etre pas assez les forums au sérieux (du moins le bar)... Pour de temps en temps y etre (meme juste un peu)... Sérieux! 




			
				Lo a dit:
			
		

> mais moi c'est "en faire trop pour être sur qu'il y en a un peu qui rentre"



Voila. J'avoue que là j'ai cessé de suivre, parce que tes posts, meme si ils développaient -surtout les derniers- des idées qui ne vont pas franchement à l'encontre* des miennes avaient un caractère agressif (aucun smilley) voir méprisant qui frisait le "ceux qui ne sont pas avec moi sont contre moi parce que moi je sais de quoi je parle et pas vous, et que l'Amok est un sale facho". D'ailleurs, sans aucun esprit de polémique, j'aimerais savoir où tu te situes. Es-tu un intermittent? En suivant ton lien j'ai cru comprendre que tu bossais dans le web, alors je ne comprends pas très bien... A moins que la conception de sites (donc activité commerciale) soit un art et cela pourrait etre l'objet d'une autre discussion car j'avoue ne pas vraiment considerer ce point de vue comme recevable 



			
				Lo a dit:
			
		

> Euh, bon, le sujet.... ah oui. Bouark. Trop de gras pour un rocker.



Non: trop gras pour un rocker pas encore mythique. 

* Pas d'accord sur tout: quand je vois, par exemple, certains de mes clients tailler et corvéer à merci des intermittents qui n'en ont que le statut, car travaillant à l'année pour la même structure, jouant sur les flous de l'organisation actuelle et évitant ainsi de signer des CDD, je me dis qu'il faudrait quand meme revoir un peu le truc qui vire au n'importe quoi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

More explanation please


----------



## Amok (1 Juillet 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> More explanation please



il y a des jours où il faut réinventer la roue, Tibo!


----------



## Lo1911 (1 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> " "


Plusieurs réponses à tes interrogations :
- Oui, effectivement, je suis agressif en apparence, (et ce qui fait de moi un très médiocre forumiste), parce que j'écris un peu comme je parle, mais le sourire en coin en moins. J'ai toujours du mal en quelque lignes de ne pas être lapidaire, partial et péremptoire, le côté second dégré étant totalement absent de mes messages alors qu'il y est dans l'intention. Ajouté à ça, une certaine virtuosité dans le "démarrage au quart de tour"   , et un manichéisme calculé qui ferait passer G.W. Bush pour un artiste de la nuance. :rose: 

- Je ne suis pas intermittent, j'enseigne dans une école de Beaux-Arts, musicien et plasticien à l'occasion.


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2004)

c'est bien beau mais il y a un mot qui me choque dans vos différentes arguties : artiste. devriez peut-être chacun donner votre définition, déja vous auriez des bases plus intéressantes de discussion, non ? au moins, vous seriez fixés par ce que l'autre décrit.


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2004)

déja un intermittent n'est pas "forcément" un artiste.

ensuite un artiste n'est pas un intermittent. (ce serait cool pour quelques-uns de mes copains peintres de toucher autre chose qu'un Rmi mais c'est encore un autre débat, ils n'ont qu'à vendre après tout !    )


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> (ce serait cool pour quelques-uns de mes copains peintres de toucher autre chose qu'un Rmi mais c'est encore un autre débat, ils n'ont qu'à vendre après tout !    )



C'est vrai ça! :hein:    


Si en plus tu veux les définitions on n'est pas rendu  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Juillet 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Tape: "Chaps" dans google
> 
> Merci qui?!



Merci Tonton  

y'à même un modèle pour les loups 

 

 pardon je ne faisais que passer ...


----------



## loustic (1 Juillet 2004)

La discussion devenant intéressante et chacun se préparant
à camper sur ses positions, il serait utile de nous dire, vous qui savez
presque tout, si le Didier en question est un agent immobilier oui ou non.
Merci.


----------



## Amok (1 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien beau mais il y a un mot qui me choque dans vos différentes arguties







			
				[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> artiste. devriez peut-être chacun donner votre définition, déja vous auriez des bases plus intéressantes de discussion, non ? au moins, vous seriez fixés par ce que l'autre décrit.


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2004)

t'es chiant, vla ti pas que je fous plein de pastels sur mon bô clavier blanc !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> t'es chiant, vla ti pas que je fous plein de pastels sur mon bô clavier blanc !



Il serait bon que tu nous précises ce que tu entends par "je fous plein de pastel".


----------



## alèm (1 Juillet 2004)

"je fous plein de pastels" parce que la peinture à l'huile, c'est pas difficile !


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2004)

.....


----------

